# 15 year old and hunting....



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Straight up, is it legal for my 15 year old son to bow-hunt a stand on my property if I am across the road on State land? <----<<<


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

sure.

only during the youth hunt would your son need to be supervised. 13 is legal age to bow hunt in michigan.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I thought 12 was the legal age for archery deer...

good question Joe......Im curious to get the facts


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I know 12 is legal, I just didn't know if it had to be a "supervised" hunt until 16? <----<<<


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> I know 12 is legal, I just didn't know if it had to be a "supervised" hunt until 16? <----<<<


I think you're right. Does supervised mean he sits on your lap, 100 yards, a miles? Not really spelled out. I would say that if he's hunting near enough where you know where he is and what he's doing he is supervised.

I'd like to hear Boehr chime in...


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 17 or older designated by their parent or guardian. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to maintain unaided visual and verbal contact with the youngster. This rule does not apply when hunting lands on which your parent or guardian lives.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

My brother got a warning 8 or 9 years ago when he and his son were hunting about 60 yards apart there was a small ridge and thicket between them, So they could not see eachother, DNR didn't give him a ticket, but he explained he could have because they were not in visual contact with eachother. My brother moved to the top of the ridge where he could see him and all was cool, They both got Does on that trip.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jk hillsdale said:


> Hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 17 or older designated by their parent or guardian. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to maintain unaided visual and verbal contact with the youngster. This rule does not apply when hunting lands on which your parent or guardian lives.


And jk gets the prize for the correct answer. 

It's on page 6 of the Hunting Guide.


----------



## bugboy00726 (Oct 10, 2005)

i think that you only have to be 12 to be able to bow hunt, according to the michigan state and game laws booklet.


dongiese said:


> sure.
> 
> only during the youth hunt would your son need to be supervised. 13 is legal age to bow hunt in michigan.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

yes it is 12. it was 13 when I was a kid. Sorry


----------

